# Funny SAR training vid



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

There is subtle...then there's this girl. lol




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=150134716428839


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That was hysterical! Thanks a bunch for the good morning laugh. 

FYI, this vid seemed to disappear but I just kept taping the empty space and it came on.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

[QUOTE="Heartandsoul, post: 9255155, member: 58488"
FYI, this vid seemed to disappear but I just kept taping the empty space and it came on.
[/QUOTE]
Not sure what to suggest. Maybe depends on web browser ? Seems to display ok in firefox for me.
Glad you enjoyed. I haven't been sleeping well since Egan passed so I find myself reading on this forum to refresh my landshark training and doing research for my next pup. I was trying to find interesting activities that we could train in this time and came across this vid !


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I made mention of the disappearing in case it was happening to others. It seems to have resolved for me.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Pretty sure the last thing the dog said was "It's right there!! DUH!"


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

😂😂. definitely had her Red Bull...


----------



## Freddie_e (Apr 21, 2021)

EgansMom said:


> There is subtle...then there's this girl. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😂😂😂


----------

